# Push to talk geht nicht bei TS (vista) ingame



## Lahonda4live (21. Oktober 2008)

Hiho leute,

ich habe folgendes problem wenn ich WAR (früher lotro) starte geht mein push to talk nicht mehr nur immer diese doofe spracherkennung wo jeder alles mithören kann auch wenn man es nicht will ich habe vista weiss jmd wie ich dieses problem beheben kann ? bei world of warcraft geht push to talk ? das ist irgendwie ein bisschen komische rätsele schon meherer wochen an diesem problem?

mfg Lars


----------



## Nuthron (21. Oktober 2008)

Du solltest die Anwendung teamspeak als Administrator ausführen, dann geht´s.

(Rechtsklick auf Verknüpfung)
Man kann es auch dauerhaft einstellen, die entsprechende Option findest du in den Eigenschaften der Datei.

Grüße


----------



## Lahonda4live (21. Oktober 2008)

TTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich gehts tausend dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuthron (21. Oktober 2008)

Büdde


----------



## Corelli (21. Oktober 2008)

Hmm habe auch das Gefühl gehabt, dass man mich im TS ignoriert. Muss das auch ma testen, wenn ich zu Hause bin :-)

Ingame hört man mich net und aufm Desk schon... hoffentlich bringt das bei mir etwas. weil ich fühl mich nimmer so gemobbed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spekedaja (21. Oktober 2008)

Lahonda4live schrieb:


> Hiho leute,
> 
> ich habe folgendes problem wenn ich WAR (früher lotro) starte geht mein push to talk nicht mehr nur immer diese doofe spracherkennung wo jeder alles mithören kann auch wenn man es nicht will ich habe vista weiss jmd wie ich dieses problem beheben kann ? bei world of warcraft geht push to talk ? das ist irgendwie ein bisschen komische rätsele schon meherer wochen an diesem problem?
> 
> mfg Lars




benutz ventrilo ist eh viel besser als ts


----------



## shrotty23 (21. Oktober 2008)

spekedaja schrieb:


> benutz ventrilo ist eh viel besser als ts



Da geht push-to-talk aber auch nicht bei laufendem Warhammer.
Danke für den Tipp Nuthron, werde mal testen ob das bei Ventrilo analog funktioniert.


----------



## Derigon (21. Oktober 2008)

spekedaja schrieb:


> benutz ventrilo ist eh viel besser als ts



Was bringt mir ein Programm, was mich dermaßen beschränkt, wenn man seinen eigenen Server laufen lassen will?


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Systemsteuerung\Benutzerkonten und Jugendschutz\Benutzerkonten
Gehe da mal auf Benutzerkontosteuerung ein- oder ausschalten.

Dann hacken RAUSMACHEN..OK drücken...und ein gefühl wie bei XP und co erleben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lhummacar (22. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Was bringt mir ein Programm, was mich dermaßen beschränkt, wenn man seinen eigenen Server laufen lassen will?



ventrilo is halt kein gimmel programm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, soundquali ist besser als ts, und darum geht es
zudem geht push to talk bei ventrilo ingame ohne irgendwas einstellen zu müssen, liegt an deinem pc


----------



## David (22. Oktober 2008)

Ansonsten einfach Vista deinstallieren, sollte es auch tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. Oktober 2008)

lhummacar schrieb:


> ventrilo is halt kein gimmel programm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vent ist einfach behindert, veraltet und die Lizenz zum Serverbetrieb seit WAR so ziemlich das Dümmste, was je rausgekommen ist.

Hups, Doppelpost.


----------



## Corelli (22. Oktober 2008)

Nuthron schrieb:


> Du solltest die Anwendung teamspeak als Administrator ausführen, dann geht´s.
> 
> (Rechtsklick auf Verknüpfung)
> Man kann es auch dauerhaft einstellen, die entsprechende Option findest du in den Eigenschaften der Datei.
> ...



Jo, hatte auch das selbe Problem. Hat sich erledigt :-)
Nur das bei Vista jedes Mal die scheiss Sicherheitsfrage kommt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. Oktober 2008)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Systemsteuerung\Benutzerkonten und Jugendschutz\Benutzerkonten
> Gehe da mal auf Benutzerkontosteuerung ein- oder ausschalten.
> 
> Dann hacken RAUSMACHEN..OK drücken...und ein gefühl wie bei XP und co erleben^^
> ...






Corelli schrieb:


> Jo, hatte auch das selbe Problem. Hat sich erledigt :-)
> Nur das bei Vista jedes Mal die scheiss Sicherheitsfrage kommt ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



alles klar...oben lesen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorobo (22. Oktober 2008)

Interessant ist dass ich für die Logitech G11 das Programm als Admin starten muss. Das vergleichbare Programm für die Steuerung der Ideazon Merc Tastatur kann jedoch ganz normal laufen und Warhammer kommt mit der Tastensteuerung klar. Schräg.

Cheers
D


----------



## Evíga (22. Oktober 2008)

Den Promt von Vista deaktivieren ist echt ne super Idee. Damit macht man die Beste (weil vielleicht einzige) Sicherheitsmaßnahme von Windows die letzten Jahre zunichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (22. Oktober 2008)

lhummacar schrieb:


> ventrilo is halt kein gimmel programm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehrlich gesagt: Ich scheiß auf das bisschen bessere Soudquali, wenn ich dafür für private Zecke auch einen Server mit mehr als 8 Plätzen hosten darf.



Evíga schrieb:


> Den Promt von Vista deaktivieren ist echt ne super Idee. Damit macht man die Beste (weil vielleicht einzige) Sicherheitsmaßnahme von Windows die letzten Jahre zunichte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Endlich einer der mal den Sinn dahinter erkennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

